# 10.1.1 : Problème avec le Terminal



## Tiberius (15 Novembre 2001)

Depuis que j'ai appliqué la mise à jour, j'ai un petit problème avec le terminal.

Lorsque j'ouvre un shell, il indique
Welcome to DARWIN
  [Opération effectuée]

avec dans la barre de titre /usr/bin/login

et je ne peux plus rien faire dans cette fenêtre. Quelle est donc cette opération qui a été effectuée ??
J'ai réussi à contourner le problème en indiquant dans les préférences le shell par défaut /bin/tsch, mais j'aimerai comprendre ce qui se passe...


----------



## rchytil (15 Novembre 2001)

T'as essayé avec un autre utilisateur (crée un utilisateur test si nécessaire)?
Et avec root?

Robin


----------



## Tiberius (16 Novembre 2001)

Bon, j'ai créé un utilisateur, non admin, et le problème est le même. Toujours cette mystérieuse opération terminé. Comme je ne sais pas ce que c'est, je n'ai pas trop envie d'essayer en root...

Y a-t-il un unixien qui puisse me dire ou se trouve le fichier qui est exécuté par défaut lors de l'ouverture de la console ??


----------



## Einbert (16 Novembre 2001)

Bon, je ne suis pas un Unixien, car je suis en train de faire mes pas avec OS X, mais j'ai déjà assez tripatouiller avec le terminal pour comprendre un peu...Je pense que d'autres pourront te donner des réponses très précises...Le mieux seraient que les admin (ouhou...Gwen tu m'entends...toi qui à l'habitude de déplacer les posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) déplacent ce post sur Unix et consort...
Bon, par défaut quand tu lances le terminal, ben c'est le tcsh shell qui est lancé...Le login de celui-ci, resp. ce qui est exécuté au démarrage se trouve dans le dossier 
_/usr/share/init/tcsh_; dans ce dossier tu as un fichier nommé login...Tu peux le lire en tapant par exemple _pico login_ ; tu pourras seulement le lire. Si tu dois y modifier qqch, alors tu dois taper _sudo pico login_ et donner ton passwd root à l'invite. Si tu modifies qqch dans ce fichier, ceci prévaudra pour tous les utilisateurs. C'est pour cette raison qu'on préfère plutôt créer un fichier .login dans notre propre répertoire, resp. dans ton dossier racine user...Il te suffit de taper _cd home ou cd_ tout court et tu y es. Tapes pico .login ; ceci ouvre le fichier s'il existe déjà, le crée s'il n'existe pas encore...Essaye de rentre alors dans ce fichier
setenv shell /bin/tcsh

Il est important que tu n'oublies pas de faire un retours à la ligne après ce que tu as écris !!

Concernant ton démarrage, c'est à mon avis dû qu'il exécute un script au démarrage et que celui-ci fait tout foirer...Je dis cela, car j'ai une fois essayé de créer un script et de le faire lancer au démarrage...Il me mettait exactement la même erreur que toi et impossible de travailler avec !!!
Voici ce que tu devrais avoir dans le fichier login qui se trouve dans /usr/share/init/tcsh

```

```

J'espère que cela pourra t'aider ...


----------



## Tiberius (16 Novembre 2001)

Ben, la seule différence c'est que tu mentionnes 
set path = ( ~/bin \
/usr/local/bin /usr/bin /bin \
/usr/local/sbin /usr/sbin /sbin \
\
)

et que moi j'ai

set path = (                                                    \
                ~/bin                                           \
                /usr/local/bin /usr/bin /bin                    \
                /usr/local/sbin /usr/sbin /sbin                 \
           )

Donc tu finis par un \ alors que moi ça commence par un \ , mais je suppose que ça importe peu (quoique!).


----------



## Einbert (16 Novembre 2001)

En effet...Je crois que c'est juste pour signaler que la suite de la commande se siture sur la prochaine ligne...donc tu as toujours ce problème de terminal ?? tu as essayé de créer ce .login ??

++


----------



## Tiberius (16 Novembre 2001)

Bon, j'ai recopié les fichiers du répertoire /usr/share/init/tcsh depuis une autre machine (10.1), j'ai jeté les préférences de Terminal, toujours cette satanée [Opération effectuée]

Grrrrrr    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par Tiberius]


----------



## simon (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Le mieux seraient que les admin (ouhou...Gwen tu m'entends...toi qui à l'habitude de déplacer les posts   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) déplacent ce post sur Unix et consort...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Demander si gentillement, je me fais un plaisir de le faire avant Gwen, mais effectivement ce serait surement mieux pour trouver une réponse à la chose, perso je n'ai pas d'idée a part que cela me fait penser à un truc du genre la commande exec, cela veut dire que chaque fois que tu ouvres ton shell il fait une commande exec ce qui a pour cause de termine l'exuction de ton shell (puisque _exec command_ exécute la commande en lieu et place du shell). Mais je dis cela comme ça, je sais pas si c'est ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

As tu pense a verifier que ce login avait des droit en lecture?


----------



## Tiberius (18 Novembre 2001)

Euh.... ça remarche !!!

Le seul truc que j'ai fait, c'est d'installer iTunes 2.02. C'est peut-être la phase d'optimisation qui a corrigé le problème ?? Bizarre non ??


----------



## Einbert (19 Novembre 2001)

En effet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... tout informaticien dirait :"Cela est dû aux rayonnement cosmiques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ".

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2001)

je pense que ca vient du pre_bind de la phase d'optimisation qui a lieu apres l'installation d'itunes


----------



## citron (20 Novembre 2001)

J'ai le même problème depuis que j'ai installé le nouveau pakage Xfree86 mis à disposition sur le site Apple :-((

J'ai essayé de réinstaller iTune 2.0.2 juste pour voir si ça résolvait le problème. Mais ça ne marche pas. Le gros problème c'est que sans terminal, c'est pas très pratique pour bidouiller les fichier de config!!!

Heureusement qu'il y a Project Builder!

A part ça est-ce que quelcun aurrait une solution miracle??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2001)

oui, c'est ecrit juste au dessus de ton message
c'est un probleme de pre_binding
passe un coup d'optimize

c'est par la: http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=10451&db=mac


----------



## citron (21 Novembre 2001)

J'ai essayé un coup de XOptimize, mais rien n'a changé, le problème est sans doute ailleurs!!

Mon fichier /usr/share/tcsh/login est identique à celui de Einbert.

J'ai créé des fichiers .login, .cshrc, .tcshrc à la racine mon répertoire, mais aucun n'est lu au démarage du terminal!

Je suis complètement largué...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2001)

je ne pense pas que ca vienne des .login, .tcshrc, et autre.

c'est a mon avis un probleme de l'application Terminal.
pour t'en conveincre essaies un autre shell.
/bin/sh par exemple. si il y a encore un probleme, c'est   que ca viens pas des fichiers sourcees au demarrage, vu que c'est pas les meme.

essayes un 

otool -L /Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app/Contents/MacOS/Terminal 

pour voir si les library sont bien trouvees, otool a d'autres option a propos des library dynamiques


----------

